# Oneida Bow Pictures



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

Very Nice....I still have my dad's Screaming Eagle in the man cave...


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Very nice. :wink:


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome looking bows there Joe.

BTW nice looking grip on the Switchblade :wink:

Bob


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*GitAGrip*

Bob I cannot thank you enough for the great work you have done for us in the past. And these grips on the switchblade are awsome to say the least. Robs work at MooseRidge is also awsome and shows on the switchblade also. 
Thanks Joe


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

My New LH Extreme Eagle in NexGen1 Camo with Black Limbs.








Here's the Flip Side.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Green Marbled Oneida Screaming Eagle*










I just finished building this bow for a bowfishing customer.
The bow is a screaming eagle with dual track timing system.


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

that NEON GREEN SCREAMER is mine :tongue:
cant wait to stick some fish with it!!!


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

WOW, what do those things weigh? 

They look awful heavy.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

hotrodderscott said:


> that NEON GREEN SCREAMER is mine :tongue:
> cant wait to stick some fish with it!!!


:greenwithenvy: First dibs when or if that comes up for sale. That bow is Friggin' Sweet !!!


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida*




mainehunt said:


> WOW, what do those things weigh?
> 
> They look awful heavy.


Maine Hunt that oneida is about twenty five years old and the bow weighs right around five pounds.
These are the most popular bowfishing bows bar none.
Stop by some time. You can try them for yourself. We stock all the new oneida bows as well as used bows here. I may shoot oneida bows but like them all and try to shoot as many bows as I can. Shoot what you like we do.


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Oneida Bows said:


> Maine Hunt that oneida is about twenty five years old and the bow weighs right around five pounds.
> These are the most popular bowfishing bows bar none.
> Stop by some time. You can try them for yourself. We stock all the new oneida bows as well as used bows here. I may shoot oneida bows but like them all and try to shoot as many bows as I can. Shoot what you like we do.




Aren't the newer BE right around 4lbs?


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice pictures


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida bows*












Hoythunter01 said:


> :greenwithenvy: First dibs when or if that comes up for sale. That bow is Friggin' Sweet !!!


Sorry Hoythunter but that bow has been sold but we do have these two here if interested. 

When building one of these refinished bows we use upgraded dual track timing system/cables/string, refurbished hinges and either refurbished or new cams. We will have more next week.  
Here are a couple bows we have just like the green bow in the picture.
These bows will be custom built with quality parts and we will warranty riser and limbs. 
This Cavarm Blue Marble H250 








Orange Marble Screaming Eagle 












no.1 BigMan said:


> Aren't the newer BE right around 4lbs?


Your right 1BigMan the black eagles bare bow are about 3.8 pounds.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Your an "Evil" man !!! Now I have to think about them all night and sleep on it.

I'll get back to ya.


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a H250 and if memory serves me correctly isn't max letoff 50% on those? Is there any way to get it up to at least 65% without overhauling it?

Thanks


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

Some very nice looking bows for sure! I really like the green Screamer. I may have to do something like that to mine!

Clint


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida bows*



no.1 BigMan said:


> I have a H250 and if memory serves me correctly isn't max letoff 50% on those? Is there any way to get it up to at least 65% without overhauling it?
> 
> Thanks


Yes the H250's can be upgraded to the kcam and increased let offs. This is expensive as it requires a cam cables and string change. 
And in doing so you will end up with an overhaul before your done.


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Oneida Bows said:


> Yes the H250's can be upgraded to the kcam and increased let offs. This is expensive as it requires a cam cables and string change.
> And in doing so you will end up with an overhaul before your done.



That's kind of what I was figuring... probably be better to just buy a newer bow.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Oneida Bows said:


> Bob I cannot thank you enough for the great work you have done for us in the past. And these grips on the switchblade are awsome to say the least. Robs work at MooseRidge is also awsome and shows on the switchblade also.
> Thanks Joe


Does anyone know where I could get some sideplates for an LFM? I bought a Like New Anodized LFM off the big auction site, but I have very small hamds and that grip is a little "beefy" for me.

Love the pics. You are making want some more Oneidas :thumbs_up
Dan


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

These are side plates I made for my LFM, not in the same league as Bob from GitaGrip but they are very thin compared to stock.



















Bob


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

very nice looking bows you got there the falcons look great


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

here is my h 500 american eagle


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Sharp looking bow:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

Mattheww1377, wants the handle material? It looks suede wrapped.


----------



## MSWhitehead (Jul 22, 2009)

Oneida Bows said:


> Maine Hunt that oneida is about twenty five years old and the bow weighs right around five pounds.
> *These are the most popular bowfishing bows bar none*.
> Stop by some time. You can try them for yourself. We stock all the new oneida bows as well as used bows here. I may shoot oneida bows but like them all and try to shoot as many bows as I can. Shoot what you like we do.


:confused2: I will give you the fact that there are a bunch out there & several recently being rebuilt BUT I am willing to bet that the Osprey is by far the most used Oneida for bowfishing.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida bows*












MSWhitehead said:


> :confused2: I will give you the fact that there are a bunch out there & several recently being rebuilt BUT I am willing to bet that the Osprey is by far the most used Oneida for bowfishing.


Scott when I posted this I was speaking to the fact ONEIDA BOWS are the most popular bowfishing bows. Hope this clears up any confusion. :wink:


----------



## MSWhitehead (Jul 22, 2009)

Oneida Bows said:


> Scott when I posted this I was speaking to the fact ONEIDA BOWS are the most popular bowfishing bows. Hope this clears up any confusion. :wink:



:thumbs_up


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Oneida Screaming Eagle Gray Ghost*










Here is a picture of a bow I built for a customer The bow looks like a charchol Grey and White Marbling. This is the colors the customer ordered.These bows are custom finished one of a kind. 
*Custom built bows to customers specs @ www.oneidabows.net/forum.*


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice bows guys....

It's funny but in the last two months I have worked on two older Oneida bows. That brought back fond memories.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow. Had a couple back in the day. Are they still made in Syracuse?


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

No longer in State of New York now in Michigan. They were bought by Claude Pollington back in 2000 when Oneida Labs closed. I thought they were out of Fulton New York though atleast all the manuals I have were there or Pheonix New York. They came out with a couple of bows that did not have all the R&D done on them and many returned many bows, too many they could not recoup from. Being Claude Pollington was an Oneida Dealer and possible parts vendor he might have had some $$ owed to him and decided to continue on with the company. It is now in Marion Michigan where he lives. They continue to work on the designs.

LFM


----------



## russell4214 (Jan 5, 2010)

AWESOME BOWS . :shade:


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

funky lookin stick slingers . . . but I'm not hatin


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

that maple mist is realy nice


----------



## russell4214 (Jan 5, 2010)

With Joe building the bows and Rob over at moosridge doing the finish you can't go wrong


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

The water finally warmed up to bring the fish into the shallows. Got to try out the new screamer! It Works :thumbs_up


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*HottRodderScott*












hotrodderscott said:


> View attachment 769477
> 
> The water finally warmed up to bring the fish into the shallows. Got to try out the new screamer! It Works :thumbs_up


Wow great shooting. :thumbs_up


----------



## russell4214 (Jan 5, 2010)

But the neon green screamer is the best looking out of them all. I think I need a marble bow. They look :shade:


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Orange Marble Oneida Screaming Eagle*










Here is an Orange Marble Screaming Eagle Bowfishing Bow I built for a customer..

*One Of A Kind Custom built bows to customers specs @ www.oneidabows.net/forum*


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice


----------



## russell4214 (Jan 5, 2010)

:mg: WOW AWESOME BOW. Joe please post pics of my zebra.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Oneida Zebra Screaming Eagle*

Another great custom one of a kind finish by Rob at Moose Ridge.

This is not a dip but a custom by hand duracoat finsih. 

*For Your One Of A Kind Custom built bows to customers specs @ www.oneidabows.net/forum*


----------



## russell4214 (Jan 5, 2010)

theirs my new baby. Man on man that is one bad ass bow


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*JOneida's Oneida Osprey*










*For Your One Of A Kind Oneida www.oneidabows.net/forum*

Here is a picture of my new CPOneida Osprey with our new Oneida Bows End Caps.


----------



## russell4214 (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking good sir.


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

The newer Oneida look sweet


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Here is a Tomcat with AF outboards. I put limbsations on the limbs and coated the bow with bedliner.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Sticks & Twigs Screaming Eagle*










*For Your One Of A Kind Oneida www.oneidabows.net/forum*
Heres a left hand Screaming Eagle I built for a customer. 
The finish is by Rob at MooseRidgeCoatings and pattern hand finished Sticks and Twigs. This bow has new cams cables strings and limbs. We have ten more bows to be built for customers. The bows will be built to customers specs and choice of color and pattern. 

*To see more of our work please go to :http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=25*


































To see more of our work please go to :http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=25


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

That really looks cool!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry but those bows are ugly, but I bet they shoot good.

AK13


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Lungbusters Extreme with JMB 6061 End Caps and Draw Stops. 

You can check out pictures of other bows we built for customers at 
http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=25

*For Your One Of A Kind Oneida www.oneidabows.net*


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

*general*

here's another bow from the hillbillie that done the american eagle


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*General Lee*

Matt the General Lee looks awsome :thumbs_up


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

The General Lee is AWESOME!


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome looking bows but i do love the Zebra


----------



## russell4214 (Jan 5, 2010)

The General Lee looks sick!!!!!!! Great job bro :teeth:


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

russell4214 said:


> The General Lee looks sick!!!!!!! Great job bro :teeth:




Now if would only play Dixie when you shoot it!





.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Matt, that is just what the AF needed. Great Job!

Bob


----------



## russell4214 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just got to say it one more time WOW I love that bow:shade:


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Aligators Extreme*










Aligators Extreme with Oneida Bows End Caps


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

That's a pretty one too, but you just can't beat the General lol!


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Oneida Orange/Black Marble Screaming Eagle*










For Your Oneida of a Kind Oneida www.oneidabows.net
Finish by Moose Ridge Coatings built to spec by Oneida Bows.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Dans Yellow/Black Marble Screaming Eagle*










Finish by Moose Ridge Coatings built by Oneida Bows.
For Your Oneida of a Kind Oneida www.oneidabows.net


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Jmacs Blue/Black Marble Screaming Eagle*


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's mine that i just custom painted on my own.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*custom paint*

Your bow looks great. :thumbs_up


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Black Hawk*

Here is a picture a Black Eagle Two with Hawk outboards and a 452x string and JMB 6061 end caps. Finished by Moose Ridge Coatings and built to spec by www.oneidabows.net


----------



## NuttyNative (Feb 12, 2010)

My newest addition, 2010 CP Oneida Kestrel.


----------



## thump1977 (Oct 7, 2010)

Love the bows Joe. One day I will have a newer Oneida. But for now I have my Strike/ BTW I told you I put a new camo pattern on it. 

















I appreciate all of your help in getting it this far Joe. Take care and talk to you soon.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Another custom aeroforce, built by Oneida Bows and finish by Rob at Moose Ridge


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Oneida Bows said:


> Here is a picture a Black Eagle Two with Hawk outboards and a X string and JAMB 6061 end caps. Finished by Moose Ridge Coatings and built to spec by www.oneidabows.net


=================

Hello All
Very nice in deed. And do I ever find it to be.A very interesting design. The ends of the riser. Do take my eye. I would like to draw and twang that bow string.:wink: Again very nice. [ Later


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice to see you noticed our custom oneida end caps. Just recieved an order for fifty more sets this week.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice looking bows! the first time I saw one, I didn't know what it was lol! Obviously it was a bow but I couldn't tell weather it was recurve, compound or what!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's mine which I bought a while ago:


----------



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

where is the stars and stripes edition?


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

We have several stars and stripes we have done for our customers. I will look for some of the pics and post later


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of a starts and stripes bow we did for a customer.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Oneida Bows said:


> Here is a picture of a starts and stripes bow we did for a customer.



-------------------
Hello All

Very - very nice.

Had to raise up from my seat hear. :wink:


----------



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a black eagle that I bought second hand (brothers old bow) draw is fine but there is no letoff. I"m holdin all the weight.What can I do to fix this prob?


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

You need to check out your bows draw length range. Then if its withing your draw length. Set the bow up with correct modules and set bows draw stops to your draw length. If you click on this link you can watch the video. This should help you. If not shoot me a pm with your number and I will contact you as soon as i get time.


----------



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

ESC Stealth... 

Smoothest, fastest Oneida bow I have ever owned!


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is an H250 we just refinished for a customer in floresent orange and black


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of Yotas LFM we built.


----------



## Lank Thompson (Jun 20, 2011)

thump1977 said:


> Love the bows Joe. One day I will have a newer Oneida. But for now I have my Strike/ BTW I told you I put a new camo pattern on it.
> 
> View attachment 916890
> 
> ...


Awesome. It has been a while since I last saw someone shooting an overdraw shelf like that. Brings back memories. 

I had an Oneida I bought through Cabelas a long time ago and I still think it was the best shooting bow for fingers I have used. A little loud but most bows were back then.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Lank, there are many great bows out there today. Our bows are louder than most but that hasnt seemed to bother the deer moose turkey or bears here in maine. :wink:
Shoot what you like we do.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here are a few pics of a screaming eagle I rebuilt and mooseridge refinished.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here are some pictures of an oneida screaming eagle I built for a customer in europe. These are great finger shooting bows.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

ere are a few pics of smshinall's oneida screaming eagle bow.


----------



## StaticXD00d (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's a couple of my original circa 1991 Strike Eagle. I am still shooting it, although I have to admit I want to get a new bow that is lighter, this thing weighs a lot compared to today's bows. It's a long, draw length is at 31", 65% let-off cam modules. Original cables, and I think the string may still be the original string too, but I've had it re-served. Set around 60lbs atm, will go to 70. 

Both of these pics were taken at the same time... just one with flash, and one without. 



The bruise is from string slap because I'm just now getting back into archery after a hiatus of several years. I am no longer having the issue, just forgot how to hold the dang bow properly the first couple of times I picked it back up. 


I just recently upgraded the rest and the sight, and added a new SNA Bloodrunner sling to it.


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

Need an arm guard! :O


----------



## StaticXD00d (Oct 1, 2011)

No... just needed to hold the bow properly. Now that I am doing just that, it's no longer an issue.  

Proper form makes an armguard unnecessary.


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

Absolutely! LOL : D


----------



## StaticXD00d (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention... I just bought my daughter a new Diamond Razor Edge. We were out shooting yesterday, and she asked me, "Howcome your bow is so much quieter than mine?"

Everyone who hates Oneida bows likes to complain about how loud they are. Mine has been one of the quietest bows I've ever heard, even to this day. All I've ever used on it were the little rubber stops between the string and the limbs, and the little rubber cat-whiskers you see on the string.


----------



## StaticXD00d (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow. Nice boss! That's an older one, but you'll still find someone who wants it. I'd put it up in the classifieds, maybe list it on a bowfishing site. They're super popular with the bowfishing crowd.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a strike eagle built for a customer finish by mooseridge.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of a customers strike eagle. Customer refinished the bow and sent parts to be assembled. I reground the power limbs and assembled the bow.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Purple Shimmer Oneida Osprey with Glow in the Dark Stars we built for a customer.
Here are some pictures of a custom purple shimmered glow in the dark stars Osprey.
This bow has our custom end caps and a custom muzzy reel seat.


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

i still love mine


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

The black eagle is a great bow, shot them for years. Shooting Falcon, Kestrel and the Switchblade for now.


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't get used to what they look like, and I've never shot one. I just think they look strange.:tongue:


----------



## DVF (Apr 13, 2009)

Joe, can't wait to see it in person. She is o excited. 

Thanks again for everything. 

Dan


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

Oneida Discovery with "Monster" conversion









Oneida Discovery 









Screamer


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

Monster Bow Dragon (not a Oneida but lever bow)









Monster Phoenix 









Colorado 









Original Oneida Discovery 100% original


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

Wish I'd have kept mine. May have to look into getting another.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Truly a bow with a "Cult" following. These bows remind me of Rube Goldberg's inventions. I am all in favor of "Mavericks"; shoot these interesting bows and enjoy them to the fullest. Thanks for the pictures; very nice...


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

hotrodderscott said:


> Monster Bow Dragon (not a Oneida but lever bow)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott i see you have some string hushers on one of your bows. I have some also and plan on doing some testing when i get the time. How would you compare them to other silencers?


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

I dont think they are any quieter then the limbsaver brand or a good set of "cool cats" what I found quiets down the short lever bows like the Phoenix and Discovery's is a felt pad were the string contacts the outboard limb. This is the way Monster did it from the factory and still seams to work the best!


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

I have some string hushers here for testing along with some other string silencers. Also have put the padding on limbs under strings here for customers. The padding on the limb does take alot of the popping noise out. Thanks


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

A few pictures of an Oneida H500 converted into an Oneida Phantom X80 with kcams for a customer in the UK.
Bow set 34 pounds @ 26 inch draw.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

REDNECKWONDERS H250
This pattern glows in the dark :wink:


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Oneida H250 Monster Green donated to Benefit for cancer patient.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of an H250 we refinished and rebuilt for a customer.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of a left hand Screaming Eagle Riser with H250 cams and an H500 set of limbs.
Built this custom 25/45 pound 29 inch draw left hand oneida bow for Talley.
With the oneida H250 cams with fifty percent let off these bows are super smooth..


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here are a couple pictures of an oneida black eagle bow we built for a customer.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of an oneida screaming eagle rebuild/restore I rebuilt and rob at moose ridge refinished for one of our oneida bow customers.
Check out the original oneida eagle head decals.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Oneida Bows said:


> Here is a picture of an oneida screaming eagle rebuild/restore I rebuilt and rob at moose ridge refinished for one of our oneida bow customers.
> Check out the original oneida eagle head decals.




====================

Hello All

Looks great. U have adavanced along way for sure. :thumbs_up


=================Post 4 by hotrodderscott 

? hotrodderscott, what pattern color, is your blue and white bow. Thanks. [ Later


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of a CPOneida Kestrel we custom built for a customer. 
Upgrades included JMB 6061 end caps and Draw Stops
These end caps are quality custom precision made and properly hold power limbs in place. 
The JMB 6061 draw stops give you a rock solid stop.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

We built this custom Oneida H250 bow for a customer.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of an oneida black eagle we rebuilt and customised for a customer.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Pictured here is a 2001 black eagle bow we refinished and rebuilt for a customer.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

We built this Oneida Black Eagle Super Hawk Bow for one of our customers. This oneida bow is just under 42 inches long and is a 25/45pound bow set at 25 pounds and 27 inch draw.
This bow also has our oneida end caps as well as an f/d reel seat and a muzzy reel. 















































[/quote]


----------



## thefirstbirddog (Apr 29, 2010)

Man, I want that bow... It looks awesome... Great job...


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

American Eagle Bows rebuilt this Oneida H250 Bowfishing Bow for a customer.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Heres a picture of an oneida osprey I rebuilt and customized with our aftermarket oneida end caps.


----------



## Servcman (Jun 19, 2011)

2011 Black Eagle II 60-80 lb Silver Snakeskin finish direct from Oneida


----------



## CDKJudoka (May 31, 2012)

Here's my Strike Eagle. It's currently set at 58# with a 31" draw length. It is a BEAST. I have had it for a while now and have always had fun shooting it.










I would love to have it re-finished in MultiCam, but that will have to wait, since my son's bow and set up is running me about $400.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here are some pictures of a customers Oneida Switchblade bow. Neil purchased the riser from Tim and parts from us for this Oneida Switchblade.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of an Aeroforce Medium with Red Shimmer Paint we built for a customer in Australia.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow, those bring back some memories. I think I still have a screaming eagle somewhere. Buddy had the wack master in zebra stripe. Had three of four back in the day. They made me a 100# when they were in Syracuse. Used 2419 with like a 180 grain Snuffer. That put the smack down on some critters.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of an Oneida Switchblade Bow I built for a customer. This Oneida Switchblade has our American Eagle Bow quality aftermarket end caps and draw stops.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Oneida Bows said:


> We built this Oneida Black Eagle Super Hawk Bow for one of our customers. This oneida bow is just under 42 inches long and is a 25/45pound bow set at 25 pounds and 27 inch draw.
> This bow also has our oneida end caps as well as an f/d reel seat and a muzzy reel.


[/QUOTE]

That Hawk is so SWEEEEEEEET Joe. Are you doing those grips???


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Bowbob made that grip but we are making our own now from dymondwood. Have a program to cut them on the cnc. 


Here is a picture of an osprey I rebuilt and converted to an oneida hawk with medium cams.


----------



## SkippyPVCBows (Mar 7, 2012)

Great looking bow joe... I cant wait to get it back!!


----------



## spitndrum (Jun 29, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Here is mine!!!!!

DA DIRTY BURD!!!


----------



## spitndrum (Jun 29, 2011)

That Hawk is so SWEEEEEEEET Joe. Are you doing those grips???[/QUOTE]

Unsure if Joe does em, a guy out west done mine.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

If your talking about the green and black grips a freind made them for me before we started making grips here. We machine ours on a cnc then sand and buff them. The only grips we have here now are charchol silvertone.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Heres a picture of an Oneida Stealth Eagle I converted to an Oneida Black Eagle.
This bow has Oneida Black Eagle Cams. American Eagle Aftermarket draw stops and end caps. We machined a set of power limbs and this bow maxes out at 60 pounds at customers request.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Oneida Screaming Eagle rebuilt here at American Eagle Bows for a customer. 
We ground new power limbs and put new dual track timing system also.


----------



## jrosentreter (Jan 14, 2012)

I have heard nothing but good things and i live in Mi would love to shoot one down the road.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Black Eagle Two I rebuilt for a customer with American Eagle Bows End Caps and Draw Stops.


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

My black eagle!


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Oneida Black Eagle II Short rebuilt, 50/70 pound power limbs reground with American Eagle End caps/cables/string and 2.25 inch limb bolts.
Bow set at 18 pounds on our scale.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Aeroforce short 60/80 I converted to 25/45 with power limb regrind/repaint and our laminated wood outboard limbs and new power and yoke cables and string..
Bow set 28 inches at 40 pounds.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Oneida Bows said:


> Oneida Black Eagle II Short rebuilt, 50/70 pound power limbs reground with American Eagle End caps/cables/string and 2.25 inch limb bolts.
> Bow set at 18 pounds on our scale.



Hello All
Sure love your color selections. Very nice. [ Later


----------



## StringRash (Sep 22, 2009)

My Black Eagle. Used to be an ESC before the GCA rebuild.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Muddy Girl Screaming Eagle I had refinished and I built with custom American Eagle parts for a customer.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Oneida Discovery Bow I rebuilt and converted from a short to a medium draw. From 28 to 30 inches for a customer.


----------



## Joe D (Dec 10, 2003)

God that brings back some good memories.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of the bow I built and donated to Daisycutters Raffle for Milianas cancer treatment.
I have a custom dymondwood grip coming for the bow before I ship it and will have a custom red/blue and black string.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of a customers Oneida Osprey Bow. Sean at Water Majic Imaging did a great job of refinishing this oneida osprey riser. 
I rebuilt this bow using our Aftermarket oneida bow parts. Incuding our oneida end caps, oneida power,yoke cables, and timing cable and string.


----------



## thefirstbirddog (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks awesome. Great job!


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Idaho Bow rebuild. Donated rebuild for Idaho shoot. Rebuilt and put stainless hardware and new power cable and string on this bow.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

how much can one find one of these used possibly older for bowfishing?


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

If you watch ebay or craigslist many times you can get them for 100 and up


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of the USA bow with new dymondwood grips


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

Great looking grip. thumbs UP!!


----------



## American Eagle (Dec 19, 2012)

Here are pictures of an oneida osprey I rebuilt and upgraded with American Eagle Aftermarket Parts. Parts replaced were the oneida power and yoke cables with American Eagle Cables and American Eagle End Caps and Stainless Omniwashers. The string is a custom flemish string made by Jeff at East Texas Archery.


----------



## American Eagle (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is a picture of Eric5000's Long Black Eagle 50/70 that came with an exellent anodised finish. I reground the power limbs to 25/45 and added stainless and lf aftermarket outboard limbs and a new custom orange/black string.


----------

